# How has cubing changed you?



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Random Thread
I just made this so you can basically explain how cubing has changed you or your life,or if it basically did nothing.
I can truely say i was a loner for many years at school but the changed when i started cubing and someone else in my school was interested in cubing.From there i was the most popular in my school (still am) but all i want to know is your story

:confused::tu:fp


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 14, 2013)

I've made several friends from cubing and they have ultimately changed my life. However, sometimes they are overly excited and give me too much credit for what I do. In the end, I am an 18 year-old child with lots of toys.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

Rnewms said:


> I've made several friends from cubing and they have ultimately changed my life. However, sometimes they are overly excited and give me too much credit for what I do. In the end, I am an 18 year-old child with lots of toys.


 lol funny i think you should take the credit and hopefully cubing forever not toys lol.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 14, 2013)

Cubing has made me pretty good at cubing


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Cubing has made me pretty good at cubing


 well true


----------



## YddEd (Sep 14, 2013)

So basically it made me a bit more popular at school...


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 14, 2013)

Cubing has taken over my life. I cube for at least 6 hours a day. Overall it has stuck the longest as a hobby I still actively do.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Cubing has taken over my life. I cube for at least 6 hours a day. Overall it has stuck the longest as a hobby I still actively do.



Lol same as my mum complains all i do is concentrate on cubing. Whats your 3x3x3 pb.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 14, 2013)

BLD and useless list memo is now awesome, but everyday memory is now awful. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 14, 2013)

Having the penitential for me to fail NCEA level 1 if I cubed instead of studying(NCEA isn't over for this year quite yet.)


Spoiler



http://www.nzqa.govt.nz/qualifications-standards/qualifications/ncea/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCEA


Spoiler



bring back þ


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> Lol same as my mum complains all i do is concentrate on cubing. Whats your 3x3x3 pb.



7.23 single 9.2x avg of 5


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7.23 single 9.2x avg of 5


cool way better than me in average and single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 7.23 single 9.2x avg of 5



Wow, you really took the thing about Emily seriously. Keep it up.


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

anymore things cubing has done for you.
Everyone


----------



## rj (Sep 14, 2013)

It's changed me as a person. I think about everything more deeply now, and I love puzzles. I now have something that I'm good at.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 14, 2013)

Before, I didn't know what to do with my free time. Now I cube even when I should be doing other things.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cubing has made me more social not just towards people I can talk to about cubing, but towards many of my non-cuber friends. 

I have also developed a sense of humor through cubing and that probably was the result of being more social. (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31536-Cubing-Rage-Comics/page14 I remember back in 2011 when I couldn't even create proper cubing rage comics.)


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Cubing has made me more social not just towards people I can talk to about cubing, but towards many of my non-cuber friends.
> 
> I have also developed a sense of humor through cubing and that probably was the result of being more social. (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?31536-Cubing-Rage-Comics/page14 I remember back in 2011 when I couldn't even create proper cubing rage comics.)



So cubing helps social life anything more.Anyone.


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Wow, you really took the thing about Emily seriously. Keep it up.



Haha, yeah, I am quite serious about becoming the fastest female. I certainly will keep it up!


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 14, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> Haha, yeah, I am quite serious about becoming the fastest female. I certainly will keep it up!



yeah u sure should you probaly might be just keep it up


----------



## tx789 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nader Cube said:


> just asking what is NCEA



Links in the spoiler


----------



## KongShou (Sep 14, 2013)

I can now solve a rubies cube


----------



## ultimatecuber (Sep 14, 2013)

I turned from a lonely foreign exchange student to an overnight sensation!
thats just what cubing does to you


----------



## Tarhilion (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, many people know me as the guy who cubes.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2013)

-Cubing is how I met my fiancée. I was giving a cube talk at a Mensa gathering that she was attending, and we met in the game room after I had given my talk.
-I live in the USA, but because of cubing I have now visited or spent time in Canada, Hungary, Germany, Thailand, and Japan. I have also visited many great places in the US too!
-I am a lot more confident now in my abilities to set a goal and work to achieve it. I am proud of my past accomplishments in cubing, and it feels great to know that I have been really good at something.
-I have met many great people who I now consider friends, and it feels great to see them again whenever going to a competition.

I'm very happy with the effect cubing has had on my life


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 15, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> -Cubing is how I met my fiancée. I was giving a cube talk at a Mensa gathering that she was attending, and we met in the game room after I had given my talk.
> -I live in the USA, but because of cubing I have now visited or spent time in Canada, Hungary, Germany, Thailand, and Japan. I have also visited many great places in the US too!
> -I am a lot more confident now in my abilities to set a goal and work to achieve it. I am proud of my past accomplishments in cubing, and it feels great to know that I have been really good at something.
> -I have met many great people who I now consider friends, and it feels great to see them again whenever going to a competition.
> ...



Looks like cubing made you a happy man.
Keep it up!:tu


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 15, 2013)

It's funny because now than I'm in high school, I get to see a lot more people than in my Jr. High (my high school has about 3.5 thousand and my Jr. high had about 300 or so) and when I meet people now, they're super impressed by my various abilities (intelligence, musical fluency on multiple instruments, speedcubing, card tricks) while everyone that new me back in Jr. High are just like "yeah, there's young…" completely unsurprised by the fact that I've taken up speedcubing as a hobby since jr. high, and their standards have kind of went higher thanks to me. I kind of have a reputation of learning to do things that can easily impress 

Speedcubing has actually made me think about some things in different ways. It's increased my dexterity, and now when I'm bored I can work on a PLL. I guess that counts as something that cubing has changed in my life.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 15, 2013)

-More friends, and not just fellow speedsolvers

-Seriously, more friends ftw.

-Las Vegas

-I made $5 once.

-A larger variety of fun and unique experiences


----------



## rubixmagic314 (Sep 15, 2013)

*this is how cubing changed my life*

It has also made me more popular at my high school. I am the fastest 3x3 solver there and I always have a puzzle with me. Whether it is walking in the halls or doing it in class. It mainly changed my life because people sorta look at me differently now. I had friends before but cubeing has had me meet a lot of new people. People see me smarter and stuff just because I can solve a 3x3. That is how it has impacted my life.


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm the only cuber I know IRL, apart from the 2 people I have taught (my younger brother and an ex who I no longer talk to). 

I cube purely for the personal satisfaction, and the enjoyment of learning about cubing, and developing my knowledge and technique. I rarely cube in front of others and, when I do, it's because there's nowhere private to do it, rather than to deliberately illicit a reaction or praise. 

Cubing has re-awakened an area of my brain which is driven to explore and to understand, which hasn't been used in years. This is feeding through to other areas of my life and work, with positive results. It also gives me a massive amount of satisfaction when I get a sub-x solve, or smooth F2L, etc.. 

Kudos to all of those for whom cubing has made them more socially mobile - high school is a tough time, especially when you're smarter than average and socially awkward!


----------



## gokul (Sep 16, 2013)

made me cut my nails regularly


----------



## Nader Cube (Sep 19, 2013)

I can easily say since i started cubing looks at me in a different way.Sometimes they think im fast at cubing and that im smart and most of the time they think i dont pay enough attention to school.


----------



## uniacto (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm now so very popular at school, people come up to me and put money in my backpack for demonstrations



Spoiler



true story doe


Spoiler



nah jk i'm still a loner


----------



## uyneb2000 (Sep 19, 2013)

Cubing changed me because now I'm that guy who "can solve the cube really fast" now. Nothing else really tho.


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Gives me something to do in free time, and BLD has seriously improved some aspects of my short term memory


----------



## CubezUBR (Sep 20, 2013)

less gaming and provided a easy way to procrastinate. it has kept me from lots of bad things also. i would be a lot stupider.


----------

